# Ohio people- any help?



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohio people.

Can you check out this thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=727264&page=1&fpart=5

maybe you have some suggestions for crabby who is trying to help Warren? the URGENT section is so full the request can be easily lost....


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Does this help?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=727264&page=1#Post727264


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Please go to middle of page three. I'm trying to get Warren out and back to Canada and I need help.


----------

